# old picnic site bottles?



## dibdib (Mar 2, 2012)

Found what I believe to be an old picnic site, with many food-related bottles from 1920s-40's. 

 This photo is of what I believe to be an Olive jar. It has the makers mark of Hazel-Atlas Glass Co that dates from 1923-64. Anyone know anything else about this bottle or anything similar or even of early picnicing? I found an old photo of a picnic and am gathering related bottles for a neat historical exhibit. Any thoughts are appreciated


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey Katy,

 "The tall, narrow bottle pictured to the right represents a very common olive bottle style that appears to have originated in the very early 1900s - or possibly late 1890s - and was popular through at least the early 1930s.  It was referred to by bottle makers as the "New York Style Olive," "Chicago Cylinder Olive," or more generically as "Footed Cylinder Olive" and came in many sizes (as many as 14 sizes!) from about 3 oz. to over 28 oz. (Illinois Glass Co. 1906; Kearns-Gorsuch 1916).  The footed olive style is typified by being tall and narrow (4+ times taller than the diameter), having a slight though visibly flaring heel, and a distinct constriction ridge or shoulder at the subtle transition from the body to the neck; see image to the left.  The finish was also usually a one part "flared" finish which was corked or utilized some type of cap though later ones (late 1920s to 1930s) had external screw threads and other types of finish/closure combinations were also utilized occasionally (Kearns-Gorsuch 1916).  Click Dandy Lunch Olives to see an early (1910-1925) machine-made example that has the original label indicating that it was packed with olives by the Durand & Kasper Company (Chicago, IL.) who began business in the early 1890s (Zumwalt 1980)." From.






 I always imagined these to have held about 6-1/2 nice olives...


----------



## dibdib (Mar 2, 2012)

I love the photo of the Dandy olive jar and the info regarding the early olive jars. I'm planning on filling the jar with some mock- olives and 6 sounds like a good number to me  Thanks!


----------

